# indoor/outdoor potty area



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Ruby uses washable potty pads. They are so much better than flimsy disposables! Pooch Pads come with an embedded scent that attracts the dog! Nothing humans can smell, but sure works for dogs! I have been using washables for over 10 years and they have really held up! Works for us!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

If you want your dog to potty outside, WHY would you train it to potty INSIDE?!

Potty pads are a really bad idea for several reasons. Your outdoor potty area sounds perfect.


----------



## kpj (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh, that's just in case we have to go out for a few hours when the pup is still young and can't hold for 2-3 hours. This may happen a couple of times each week (e.g., going to church on Sundays) Normally, we'd take him/her out for potty. Will we confuse the pup if we train potty both outside and inside? Thanks.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

An 8 week old puppy can hold it overnight (6 hours). 3 hours for errands is not excessive and is reasonable to expect a baby to hold it in. Use a crate and don't confuse the baby with potty pads. The damage can be permanent.

Edited to add:

Puppies are very sensitive to the texture of the surface they potty on. A puppy raised with pads might refuse to potty on anything else. The process of un-training this is not likely to be successful and it isn't fun either. I know of some dogs that were so confused by potty pad + outdoor pottying that they are hopelessly un-potty trained as adults. No inhibition to potty anywhere. (eww!)

Crate training has a lot of benefits beyond housetraining! It's a good investment of time and energy. Remember that crate training is NOT shoving a puppy into a crate and hoping for the best. It takes some work and a lot of treats but it is worth it!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Sounds like you are aiming for your pup to be an outdoor trained dog but are just concerned about accidents if left for a few hours. Most pups learn quickly where you are "happy" for them to potty! When you take them to the designated area to potty, provide positive reinforcement so that the behavior may likely be repeated! It may surprise you to see how long pups can hold it, even at a young age.
I have used potty pads for 30 years with 3 different dogs (7-20 lbs) and have found great success! Not only does it offer 24-7 access to an older/sick dog that may require frequent use but, for us, they make it easy to travel and remain on tract for pottying in strange territory!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Taking a young puppy out to potty on a variety of surfaces solves the "strange territory". I raise a puppy to potty on grass, tall weeds, concrete, dirt, river rock, pebbles and mulch. I have a service dog and he is required to potty before going in a store - no matter what environment we are in.

What I see a lot of it potty pad trained puppies that refuse to go on another surface. The owner has to take a potty pad outside for the dog to go. To "fade" the dog off the potty pad and onto the grass, the owner has to cut down a potty pad a little bit smaller each trip outside until it is gone. It's even harder if the owner has chosen to use scented pads.

Housetraining is EASY if you don't make it complicated. All you need is an alarm clock, a crate, a HUGE quantity of treats, and a leash.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Tortoise, opinions are best shared, rather than insisted. 
Everyone has individual situations and makes personal decisions that work best for them! 
kpj, good luck with your future pup! I'm sure you will find what works best for you and your family!


----------



## kpj (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you, tortoise and rubymom!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I think your outdoor area sounds fine. The only issue you may find with cement is that pee may spatter onto your dog's feet, or the pee may pool out and get soaked up by the feet. It's a good idea to do what Tortoise does and teach your pup to be comfortable with many types of surfaces, in case you realize the cement isn't working so well. 

My toy is trained to go inside on litter or outside. I have no regrets! I wouldn't worry about the indoor potty being confusing, and if you *know* your pup can't hold it the full amount of time you'll be gone, a potty pad is much better than forcing your pup to have an accident in an area you don't approve of. 

In regards to how long a puppy can hold it, I used to wonder why they can't hold it for 8 hours during the day once they can hold it all night. I've read that their bodies slow down at night since they're in sleep mode and not being stimulated by eating, drinking, playing, etc. I'll believe it! Lumi's held it through the night since the first day I got her at 8 weeks (except 2 or 3 random times over the first few months), but she still couldn't hold it for more than a few hours during the day!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Dogs get used to a variety of surfaces. Professional kennels are usually made of concrete because they can be hosed down and the dog is kept clean.

Don't train your STANDARD to pee inside.


----------



## KayF (Jun 6, 2012)

Gracie is about 5 months old now and we have had her a month. She still refuses to go outside to the bathroom. We have two toys and they go on papers or outside - she started going on their papers the first night she was here and has since. I have tried taking her out before she can do anything in the morning and she will hold it until we come back in. I have tried putting papers on the grass and she tears it up in play. I really don't want a paper trained standard - any suggestions?


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a friend that is a professional trainer. She does board & train out of her house. The attached photo is what she does for long-term confinement during housetraining. Rather than use paper or pads, she uses sod in a large litterbox type tray. It works!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

KayF said:


> Gracie is about 5 months old now and we have had her a month. She still refuses to go outside to the bathroom. We have two toys and they go on papers or outside - she started going on their papers the first night she was here and has since. I have tried taking her out before she can do anything in the morning and she will hold it until we come back in. I have tried putting papers on the grass and she tears it up in play. I really don't want a paper trained standard - any suggestions?


Wait longer. She will eventually pee. It might be 4 hours. But she WILL eventually pee.


----------

